
Home networking 2.0 - zout
https://medium.com/@joshuapeper/home-networking-2-0-6f3e79279ce0
======
moondev
I have the same switch and AP, but also the unifi security gateway. I LOVE the
setup! Are you considering a USG or prefer to continue running your own via
pfsense?

I also have a small k8s cluster that runs various things, including the unifi
controller container. Really cool stuff!
[https://hub.docker.com/r/jacobalberty/unifi/](https://hub.docker.com/r/jacobalberty/unifi/)

~~~
zout
I'l try running your container in k8s. Have it on a separate VM now.

------
roffel
Awesome post!

